
Programming Languages: Application and Interpretation by Shriram Krishnamurthi - jacquesm
http://www.cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Books/ProgLangs/
======
rikthevik
My professor used this for my Advanced Programming Languages class at school.
The book is good, but I found some of those first few chapters could have used
some more examples.

------
enum
On current releases of PLT Scheme, you can use:

#lang plai

to write the programs in the book, instead of using PLaneT.

------
silkodyssey
Just glanced through the book and was pleasantly surprised to see that the
code is lisp. Adding this to my reading list.

~~~
jcl
Well... Scheme, actually. The author is one of the PLT Scheme developers. The
PLT DrScheme environment has features built in expressly for running the code
in this book.

~~~
silkodyssey
I also have SICP on my reading list so I just thought this would make a great
follow up to that text since by then I would have a good grasp of scheme and
functional programming.

~~~
silentbicycle
You might have better luck reading it before (or in tandem with) SICP,
actually.

PLAI is intended as an alternative to EoPL, which is also quite worthwhile.

FAQ, w/ some other notes about prerequisites -
[http://www.cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Books/ProgLangs/200...](http://www.cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Books/ProgLangs/2007-04-26/FAQ/)

------
jacquesm
I actually posted this as a sort of test, forgive me.

It is about as on-topic for HN as it gets and it is useful.

I was wondering if it would gain more or less upvotes than the next
installment of the facebook soap.

Guess...

